# Unna Boot nurse application



## debneas (Apr 7, 2015)

Doctor is away on vacation this week and a medical assistant is applying an unna boot. Can we charge 29580 for this? The MA applied this last week as well and it was billed out as a 29580 because the provider was on site, but this week they are not. 

Or since we are part of a group can this visit only go out as another provider?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 7, 2015)

You cannot bill under a provider that is not on site, and you cannot bill under a provider the MA is not employed under.  So if all the providers co own the practice and it is the same tax ID, then you bill under any provider on site in the same specialty.  However there must be an order in the patient chart for this service from a previous encounter.


----------



## Whitteds (Apr 7, 2016)

*Unna Boot MA application in office*

Per the Medical Board of CA Newsletter Vol. 136 Fall 2015 page 13-15 - The MA SHALL NOT perform any of the following tasks:  Apply an Unna Boot. 

So does that mean we can only bill for a nurse visit (99211) when the MA applies the Unna Boot even with an MD order on file or does that mean under the law the MA's should not be allowed to apply unna boots under any circumstance?

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 7, 2016)

Whitteds said:


> Per the Medical Board of CA Newsletter Vol. 136 Fall 2015 page 13-15 - The MA SHALL NOT perform any of the following tasks:  Apply an Unna Boot.
> 
> So does that mean we can only bill for a nurse visit (99211) when the MA applies the Unna Boot even with an MD order on file or does that mean under the law the MA's should not be allowed to apply unna boots under any circumstance?
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.



If applying an unna boot is outside the scope of practice its illegal for the MA to perform the procedure regardless of who is billing for it.


----------

